# DS #4492: Might & Magic - Clash of Heroes (USA)



## granville (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5738^^
*NOTE: Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA*


----------



## Chanser (Dec 2, 2009)

*AP included*

Stated the warning because you guys never read the nfo.

*AP Fix*


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

AP included?  But the NFO says the rom doesn't work and XPA is looking into it.

God I hate Ubisoft's kneejerk reaction to their Imagine games not selling...


----------



## Wankare (Dec 2, 2009)

oh! gawd! there's even an emo guy D:


----------



## granville (Dec 2, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> AP included?  But the NFO says the rom doesn't work and XPA is looking into it.
> 
> God I hate Ubisoft's kneejerk reaction to their Imagine games not selling...


AP included means anti piracy is there. As in a blockout. I dunno if a fix is included, but I assume that's what Chanser meant, that it has checks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

I was sorta looking forward to this. I guess I'll see how far the AP goes.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AP included means anti piracy is there. As in a blockout. I dunno if a fix is included, but I assume that's what Chanser meant, that it has checks.



I just realized that this very minute and refreshed the board.

I think I originally read it as AP Included meaning a crack was included with the rom.

Many apologies and godspeed XPA or anyone else working on a cure.


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been anticipating this game FOREVER.


Pretty disappointed to hear it doesn't work; I'm totally prepared to buy this one, but after spending money on a couple of disappointing releases this year, I want to try this one for at least a few minutes to make sure I like it.


If anybody finds out how to get this working on a CycloDS, please post it up in here for us!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Well M3 Real did just update though, so I am going to test it there


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 2, 2009)

I have thoroughly enjoyed Might and Magic in all its forms, but this was one that I wasn't really looking forward too. When they crack it, in which I'm no hurry for, I'll check it out. Maybe it'll turn out to be a surprise like Puzzle Quest.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> ...Maybe it'll turn out to be a surprise like Puzzle Quest.



Well, you're not too far off, actually. I think the battle system has some similarities.

I'm surprised to see it hit so early. Sorry to hear it has AP, but then again, at least Ubisoft is putting out a few games here and there that are worthy of it.


----------



## granville (Dec 2, 2009)

For those interested, have some patience. From IRC-

* might and magic is gonna take awhile to crack*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Doesn't work with M3 Real even with latest firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 testing with iTouch now


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice black screen peaceful music plays... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it doesn't work on M3 Real, iTouch, and I am not testing it on M3 lite


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

I knew it wouldnt work, but for the sake of it, Doesnt work on R4 Revoultion Upgrade using R4i V1.12b


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 2, 2009)

i tried on my cyclods and same... black screen with music.
i even tried to patch it with the mario and luigi patch as that has got a few games to work... but still the same


----------



## phoenixclaws (Dec 2, 2009)

Saw this on DS-Scene:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *ukdog* on *Tue, December 1st, 2009 at 23:43* [»]
> 
> tested on akaio black screens with music
> 
> tested on desmume-0.9.5-win32 and works allowed me to choose language and choose the game i wanted and started playing it hope that helps



Haven't tested it yet personally though.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone try the patch for COP (U) version?


----------



## Akotan (Dec 2, 2009)

And here's drama begins! Anyone prepared for next week Zelda' whining wave?


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol Akotan, Its funny cause its true!
We will lag too >_>
Open up a forum spot for the day that only 100 post plus can enter XD but noobs wont know lolololololololol

nah, looking forward to this, havent found anything out on it yet though


----------



## Sceptile95 (Dec 2, 2009)

AP mean anti piracy and metaforic released his super anti piracy that came out in December. So anyone who's a good hacker they must develop the new patch or else
what do you know? There would be no ds piracy this whole year!


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AP mean anti piracy and metaforic released his super anti piracy that came out in December. So anyone who's a good hacker they must develop the new patch or else
> what do you know? There would be no ds piracy this whole year!



Note this is year has about 30 days left.
December has just started and yup.
Also, hackers/Pirates Always win.
So i wouldn't be too worried AT all


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 2, 2009)

Sceptile95 said:
			
		

> AP mean anti piracy and metaforic released his super anti piracy that came out in December. So anyone who's a good hacker they must develop the new patch or else
> what do you know? There would be no ds piracy this whole year!



Metaforic or any other protection isn't supposed to be impossible to break, its more just to delay cracks. I wouldn't be too worried about it. 

And yeah this game will work fine on emulators or any flashcards which run games in a 'clean' mode.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Akotan said:
			
		

> And here's drama begins! Anyone prepared for next week Zelda' whining wave?


Expect a lot more people to join this site all at once then never log in again after they get the patch


----------



## Wanted (Dec 2, 2009)

Still 3 months until it comes out where I live. I'll be way over it by then or playing the xbox live port.


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, Wanted is from NZ, What game are you talking about? This? or Zelda? Just Download it when its released


----------



## Wanted (Dec 2, 2009)

Talking about Heroes. I'm still on an R4 too (I have a DSX too but... yeah, don't tell anyone).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hey, Wanted is from NZ, What game are you talking about? This? or Zelda? Just Download it when its released


Yeah he has a point there, it's like when a game comes out like 2 weeks early in (E) version, why wait for the (U) version, the other version is the same game


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Everyone in NZ uses an R4 lol
Thats how cool and retro we are.
Anyways, Google searches are coming up with nothing... so idk


----------



## Comedor (Dec 2, 2009)

Nintendo, please don't **** wih Zelda! Oh God, I'm already whining. This is sad.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Nintendo, please don't **** wih Zelda! Oh God, I'm already whining. This is sad.


They did it with the last Zelda game for the DS. So expect it with this one, if they don't...then...we party


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

Every big release this forum seems to overestimate a bit with.  We survived Grand Theft Auto (somewhat), Chrono Trigger, Crystal Chronicles, Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story, and Pokemon.  We'll be fine, if a bit slow, next week.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 2, 2009)

No black screen for me. I tried this game on NO$GBA 2.6a and it passed the "black screen." But when I got into the story mode, it just freezes were the Female Elf said some things and just froze (AP right there)


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> No black screen for me. I tried this game on NO$GBA 2.6a and it passed the "black screen." But when I got into the story mode, it just freezes were the Female Elf said some things and just froze (AP right there)


So it's safe to say it has more than one AP? Interesting.


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd assume it has a few, i mean, look at the recent Megaman that came out?
Didnt that have 3?

i think its safe to say Nintendo or Ubisoft has stepped up there Ap's


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I'd assume it has a few, i mean, look at the recent Megaman that came out?
> Didnt that have 3?
> 
> i think its safe to say Nintendo or Ubisoft has stepped up there Ap's


That's true, COP had like 5? Give or take and Mario and Luigi RPG 3 had like 6 (right my memory is a bit fuzzy) so yeah I would say this game is going to have more than one installed in like some of the levels like in COP


----------



## acturus (Dec 2, 2009)

i think COP took the longest to crack (or at least it seemed like it), and that was only a couple days, so it won't be too long before this one is done too


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

acturus said:
			
		

> i think COP took the longest to crack (or at least it seemed like it), and that was only a couple days, so it won't be too long before this one is done too


Well this one should be done soon (hopes)


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Ill take a look on IRC and see whats going on in there and if anyone knows anything


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

I still suggest someone try something like they did with COP


----------



## f3ar000 (Dec 2, 2009)

i have been playing this for a few minutes on DeSmuME and got to do two different battles
basicly its lining like coloured units in colums to attack and in rows to make a defense


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds kinda boring O_O


----------



## hey_suburbia (Dec 2, 2009)

I had an interview and hands on with the Dev for this game back in July, it's pretty fun and he'll give you some tips:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/07/07/migh...eview-hands-on/


----------



## pakoito (Dec 2, 2009)

It's fucking Critter Crunch + HOMM ambientation, but I wanna try it anyway.


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 2, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COP had 140 actually.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 your kidding right?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

Fun fact: they had more programmers hired to put in AP in COP than actual gameplay programmers.  Which is why COP is not fun.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 2, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I knew that you said combat of the giant dragons (or something like that) had 80 something or so but really COP has a 140? ..... What's next .... 300?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 2, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not! Normmatt never kids...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a cool vid of the first few minutes of the game. Looks like someone got it running on No$GBA:



Gorgeous presentation, and man, battles look really fun. Lotta strategy there.


----------



## oni222 (Dec 2, 2009)

GL on a patch guys!


----------



## Tayki (Dec 2, 2009)

Might & Magic with anime-style characters? Is it apocalypse already?


----------



## Lawliet-TP (Dec 2, 2009)

works  on my supercard..for now >   just enable patch and saver only


----------



## dawn.wan (Dec 2, 2009)

Wankare said:
			
		

> oh! gawd! there's even an emo guy D:



lol


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Sigh, no news of this patch anywhere yet....


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh thanks for the vid irpacynot! I didn't actually know how this game played and it definitely is worth trying out!

Also, it's working on SCDS1? Interesting..


----------



## donelwero (Dec 2, 2009)

Triforce at ds-scene said he heard this game has around 230 checks. So, it'll take a while to crack.


----------



## Hisiru (Dec 2, 2009)

So far... good game. This game makes me remember of Puzzle Quest but it's MUCH better than PQ.


----------



## lucasDSi (Dec 2, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh thanks for the vid irpacynot! I didn't actually know how this game played and it definitely is worth trying out!
> 
> Also, it's working on SCDS1? Interesting..



WTF ,my SC DS1 doesn't work with that game ,it's seem have a problem with other card
a Black screen with music  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My SC DS1 have OS v3.0 SP8 and ndspatch.dat 2009-11-28 ( i think it's the latest )


----------



## Hisiru (Dec 2, 2009)

lucasDSi said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disable: Speed Patch
Enable: Enable patch and patch saver


----------



## lucasDSi (Dec 2, 2009)

Hisiru said:
			
		

> lucasDSi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still have a black screen lol


----------



## geminisama (Dec 2, 2009)

Tayki said:
			
		

> Might & Magic with anime-style characters? Is it apocalypse already?



I had the same reaction. Don't know why they would wanna use lame animu style.


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Its not anime style, its manga XD


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just a few words to express my feelings;
F*** S*** A** P*** MOTHER-SMURF-ER!

Okay, now I'm fine. I don't even know if I'd like the game.

Just wait and see what my reaction will be on the 7th, 8th, 9th when Zelda comes out with, UBAR ANTI-PIRACY!!

(Cross Treasures to be dumped TODAY?)

Does this game have anything do do with the old Gameboy Games; Heroes of Might and Magic? Those games sucked. I tried to play them and it was like, you controlled a horse and ran into foes, it was like a broken RTS or something..


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 2, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try over 400, this game as well over 400 checks


----------



## donelwero (Dec 2, 2009)

400?? That's a lot of nuts... checks I mean. And the game is just 32mb. Let's see what happens when zelda comes out.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 2, 2009)

*jaw drops* 

Did I just read that right 400!? So can you get pass it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yeah I realize you can)


----------



## nellum (Dec 2, 2009)

i play this game with No$GBA 2.6a + No$Zoomer, it's work fine i can pass black screen in the OP and fighting event when i play it .


----------



## donelwero (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah No$GBA plays this game fine. I just tested.

But, lets be patient. 400 checks... that will take a while to be cracked.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 2, 2009)

works with clean mode  (--->nothing enabled) on scdsonei


----------



## swornsecrets (Dec 2, 2009)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> works with clean mode  (--->nothing enabled) on scdsonei



And he's right I just booted it up on my SCDSOnei and it worked like a charm


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 2, 2009)

O.O So that means I can play it! ... Unfortunately I don't like the supercard menu. >.> *waits for another unofficial dstt firmware/patch work around.*


----------



## hrm316 (Dec 2, 2009)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> works with clean mode  (--->nothing enabled) on scdsonei



Confirmed, works totally fine.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 2, 2009)

gameplay feels like a tetris game or so, putting 3 soldiers together vertically for attack move or horizontally for defense move. 

it seems fun to play and dig on the mechanics for my first half hour of testing ^^


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 2, 2009)

I Can Wait. :3 Play Other Stuff.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 2, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> O.O So that means I can play it! ... Unfortunately I don't like the supercard menu. >.> *waits for another unofficial dstt firmware/patch work around.*




X button on the game icon in the menu, then uncheck all boxes et voila


----------



## omatic (Dec 2, 2009)

At this rate, DS games will eventually have checks totaling a quantity greater than 9 x 10^3. I'll have to remove my monocle and crush with my palm in shock and anger.

That being said, this is the only DS game beside Phantasy Star Zero that I've really been looking forward to for the last few months, and I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 2, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, this game is split into two groups of 320 checks each. That's a total of 640 checks in total. It will take quite some time to find them all. However, progress is being made. It is reported that 7 checks have already been fixed.


----------



## Spongeroberto (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't wait till they fix it! Been waiting for this one for a long time!


----------



## metal01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder how bad the new zelda will be.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 2, 2009)

one of the games i waited for, hopefully the gameplay is great:. can't wait for a fix to be released to play it:.


----------



## Djay187 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was quite looking forward to this but now having watched the video I think I'll pass. I thought it would be action, hack n slash based like the version I've got on my mobile, there's so many tactical or turn based rpg's on the DS, now here's another one. Thankfully I've got Fighting Fantasy to play.


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 2, 2009)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wherever you get your information it fails you. There are 467 checks in this game.
Don't talk about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## enarky (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that ~400 times the same function that they just called inline or did they really write that insane amount of different checks? I assume you can automate this process... but isn't there just so much you can vary in that kind of code?


----------



## Spongeroberto (Dec 2, 2009)

Aww after watching the video I'm afraid it's more like a puzzle game... I was kinda expecting a tactical rpg


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

467 checks....that's almost insane


----------



## dalboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Is the supercard the only card that has this clean mode? 
I mean it seems to be able to play roms that other cards like mine(EZ Flash Vi) are having trouble with.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 2, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> Is that ~400 times the same function that they just called inline or did they really write that insane amount of different checks? I assume you can automate this process... but isn't there just so much you can vary in that kind of code?



They all differ in different ways, and no it cannot be automated.


----------



## VenomTSH (Dec 2, 2009)

metal01 said:
			
		

> I wonder how bad the new zelda will be.



Yeah, but you can expect everyone bending over backwards to crack it cause it's OMGZELDA.


----------



## Shenglong200x (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally, I think we might actually have been encountering this supposed Super AP for the last few months.
Well, The massive amount of extra checks suggests to me that it's not just 'normal' copy protection...
Although, A good form of copy protection will always be CHEAPER GAMES.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 2, 2009)

whats the hype with this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey people, stop talking about Zelda. This isn't Spirit Tracks, we'll know how bad the AP is when Zelda's released. For now, let's talk about the game and the crack for it, m'kay?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 2, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> whats the hype with this?


Reviews have been extremely high, even Edge rated it 9/10 or something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its an RPG right?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 2, 2009)

More strategy, puzzle adventure than RPG.  Looks completely different to other Might & Magic games.


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 2, 2009)

It doesn t work with EZVi either


----------



## theli (Dec 2, 2009)

'just works' on a crappy MK5 (ncard clone)


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 2, 2009)

we have to wait for a patch then


----------



## Matsuki (Dec 2, 2009)

As for the CycloDS, Team Cyclops released a new BETA today, with release notes saying:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Regarding recent Ubisoft releases - these games incorporate a whole new form of protection and we are currently working on a generic fix. In the meantime, please use the pre-patched releases which are available (assuming of course that you own an original copy of the corresponding game!).


Until then Cyclo users will have to wait for Ubisoft game patches like everyone else.


----------



## hrm316 (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn, this game is very addicting.


----------



## sepinho (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm glad I held on to my SCDS1 then. Haven't really used it in a while, because AFAIK, both AKAIO and Sakura are far better GUIs. But this release proofs once more that it's not about only shiny bells 'n whistles.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 2, 2009)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> works with clean mode  (--->nothing enabled) on scdsonei
> Yeah the clean mode defeat this AP. Using eeprom 512kbits on my ez5 v2, this game works.
> 
> 
> ...



No clean mode on EZ5i and EZ5 Plus. Only available on old product v1 and v2. Sorry.


----------



## qlum (Dec 2, 2009)

can't clean mode be added to the newer cards


----------



## Fabis94 (Dec 2, 2009)

Not a good release for me. I hate the battle style. It would've been awesome if it would've stayed like all the other Heroes of Might & Magic games.


----------



## valyr (Dec 2, 2009)

confirm working on ncard clones (firecard)


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn >_< Even after a 8 hour sleep, still no patch, oh well, keep it up guys!
Good luck


----------



## Zantagor (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey,  I have an idea, why not just buy the game if it's this amazing?

That way, no more crappy AP


----------



## Wanted (Dec 2, 2009)

Because as I said earlier it isn't here for me to buy until late February...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

And games like this one never seem to come around my area, I have to go all the way to another state to get them >.< But I do buy games that come out in my area


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah ummm Zantagor, Canada isnt the only country in the world.
Release dates are different world wide, and i rather not wait till feb to get it, when i can possibly get it earlier


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Just a few words to express my feelings;
> F*** S*** A** P*** MOTHER-SMURF-ER!
> 
> Okay, now I'm fine. I don't even know if I'd like the game.
> ...



Kidding me right? I think they made a good cross over to the GBC. Something tells me you never played the HoMM games for the PC, else you'd now it's not a RTS.  I wish they made a new HOMM for the DS. Or a real MM, instead of this thing. Looks good though. Been waiting on this for months now.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 2, 2009)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Hey,  I have an idea, why not just buy the game if it's this amazing?
> 
> That way, no more crappy AP



Do you know what's the main problem? I'm already on the digital distribution era, even if it's not official (or legal). It's a big drawback to me to carry lots of carts and exchanging them everytime i want to play another game.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2009)

IGN review, if anyone is interested in the actual game


----------



## Rayder (Dec 2, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Not a good release for me. I hate the battle style. It would've been awesome if it would've stayed like all the other Heroes of Might & Magic games.




I couldn't agree more.  I remember playing Might & Magic games way back on the C64 and Apple II.  This is NOTHING like those.  This game is a ridiculous aberration of true Might & Magic games.


----------



## Yusuky (Dec 2, 2009)

Just a little question:

Is there any way for the patch to come out in the next few hours, i'm only waiting for this to leave job (lol) and if its not, i'll go already.

I feel like a dumbass acting like this XD


----------



## Rayder (Dec 2, 2009)

Yusuky said:
			
		

> Just a little question:
> 
> Is there any way for the patch to come out in the next few hours, i'm only waiting for this to leave job (lol) and if its not, i'll go already.
> 
> I feel like a dumbass acting like this XD



I would say it's more likely to be a few days at the very least.   May as well head off to work.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 2, 2009)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> Zantagor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true, and not enough people understand this. The same way I don't want to carry a thousand-and-one UMDs, I don't want to carry a thousand-and-one of your little flashcarts (especially when I don't have to). At least Sony up'd the game on PSP Go and said "You don't have to anymore guys!" which reduced _some_ piracy. Nintendo on the other hand is like "Yeah right, we'll let you download some, but only if you have a DSi". They could just fashion their own flashcart and sell it with downloads from their network, but whatever.

I considered sending an anonymous e-mail to Nintendo and asking if there was a better way I could pay for pirated games for ease-of-use, but if you look at their website it seems that not only have they considered it, but they won't do it just off of principle. I'd have no problem paying for games if I knew the money was going all to the publishers/creators. I'm not looking to pay Gamestop $15 bucks out of the 30 to stock their shelves, I'm interested in giving the whole 30 to whoever made the game(Developers) and helped it get over here(publishers) so that they can bring out more.

I honestly think if enough people message them they'll eventually realize it as a temporary solution.


----------



## Yusuky (Dec 2, 2009)

i see, thanks, going home now XD


----------



## Spongeroberto (Dec 2, 2009)

For the record: Might & Magic is not the same as Heroes of Might and Magic

but this game isn't like either of those series so it doesn't matter _that_ much


----------



## pakoito (Dec 2, 2009)

Spongeroberto said:
			
		

> For the record: Might & Magic is not the same as Heroes of Might and Magic
> 
> but this game isn't like either of those series so it doesn't matter _that_ much


It's a Critter Crunch ripoff, nothing to do with any usual HOMM.


----------



## hesho (Dec 2, 2009)

for all ppl here who wanna buy the game just go buy it and leave the hard working hackers to hack the game here most of us are pirates we dont buy games so why dont u just all ppl say thank u to the hard working hackers and let it be


----------



## Fosya117 (Dec 2, 2009)

pakoito said:
			
		

> Spongeroberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a ripoff. It's just another game in M&M world.


----------



## PuyoDead (Dec 2, 2009)

Capy had a hand in developing Critter Crunch and this game. It's a bit of a stretch to call it a ripoff when the same people make it. Plus, there are FAR more details and game mechanics to this than Critter Crunch. If you want to stretch this even thinner, you could call Critter Crunch a ripoff of Columns, and therefore, this a ripoff of Columns. Bit silly, eh?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Hey,  I have an idea, why not just buy the game if it's this amazing?
> 
> That way, no more crappy AP



If Ubisoft sees an increase in sales this quarter, you can pretty much guarantee that they'll credit it to their anti-piracy and just continue to spend more money on future games towards hundreds of AP checks instead of quality control, new franchises, and fun game play.

They got themselves in this hole by flooding the market with Imagine and Petz games.  If we support them now we just make piracy that much more of a scapegoat for their earning reports.


----------



## Yves (Dec 2, 2009)

my friend got it and... man thats one amazing game. to bad my R4 cant run it now, need to wait untill you guys hack it ^ ^"


----------



## demitrius (Dec 2, 2009)

hesho said:
			
		

> for all ppl here who wanna buy the game just go buy it and leave the hard working hackers to hack the game here most of us are pirates we dont buy games so why dont u just all ppl say thank u to the hard working hackers and let it be



Most people here are underage and can't hold a job let alone get one either.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 2, 2009)

demitrius said:
			
		

> hesho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know how that is myself >.< That's the reason I even got into this.
That and my town never gets the good games.
Speaking of which any more news on the progress with this game?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 2, 2009)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Hey,  I have an idea, why not just buy the game if it's this amazing?
> 
> That way, no more crappy AP


Usually I download and if I like a game and I think its worth money then I buy it.  This looks like something I will enjoy so I actually looked up the Europe release date with an intention to buy it and it said:

Release 22nd January 2010.

So there is a flaw in your amazing idea for some of us. This game will be hacked before the Europe release and by then I would have probably played it to death and moved on to other games.  And that Ubisoft is why you should release games at about the same time in different territories.


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 2, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Zantagor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is so wrong, I don't even know where to begin. Pirate games if you want to, I admit I do it, but don't try to justify it with some pseudo-noble assumptions like this.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm responding to Ubisoft's stupid "Blame Piracy Instead Of Our Own Bankrupt Lack of Ideas" policy.

I'm not going to give a company my money for the few properties they farm out to actual decent design groups so they can turn around and spend it on another 3 different versions of the same game PETZ MONKEY HIZOUZE release that will just take up more room on the shelves, not sell, and lead to another press release from them in 2010 saying piracy is still at large and is the #1 reason their games don't sell, not the fact that 99% of their games are shit.

Either way, this conversation is getting off topic.  So this'll be the last I speak of it.


----------



## Wanted (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't assume it's an excuse. I can easily hack my 360 but I buy my 360 and PS3 games full price because there is little or no delay and I have the money to be able to do that. I just think with the internet the games and movies etc need to keep up. You can't hype and talk about a game and expect people to still care 3 months later. It's a missed sale for them at the end of the day.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> This is so wrong, I don't even know where to begin. Pirate games if you want to, I admit I do it, but don't try to justify it with some pseudo-noble assumptions like this.



I'm gonna side with you in saying that I don't think his argument holds water, but I do believe he's right in suggesting that Ubisoft will spin PR in whatever way polishes their own apple. But that's a given for any big company.

My reason for not buying most DS games anymore is strictly financial. I won't make excuses, but I also don't feel the need to try and justify my gaming habits. I owned every home console last gen and pretty much every generation before it, and I own both a Wii and PS3 this generation. I buy tons of accessories, games and other crap I can't afford, so I put plenty of capital into the industry. I also have a premium Gamefly account, so I can rent anything I want. If I play a game on a flash card, these days it's simply to save time. 

I will say this, however: I support Ubisoft in protecting their property with these sorts of measures. Obviously, it does little to divert the flood gate, but they get out of it what they put into it. That is to say, their shareholders, along with the development teams who make these games, sleep better at night thinking the publisher is making a valiant effort on their behalf. We still get our games in the end, Walmart moms still support Ubisoft and make the games profitable, and the noise from investors is silenced. It's win, win. And the gaming-news sites, of course, get ample stories about "how bad piracy has become!"


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 2, 2009)

And I don't begrudge any game company that uses AP up to a point: if they are programming more AP checks than actual game play, obviously I have a problem with that.  Luckily with this game, they have a large franchise to work with, a solid game play style from Critter Crunch, and it's more in the RPG vein.  But it's easy to see how 400+ AP checks could seem obscene on their other games like Rabbids TV Party.

If the AP is more polished than the game it's trying to protect, then the problem is with the game company, not the pirates.


----------



## Yves (Dec 3, 2009)

meh, take it elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



every time i come here i see new posts but only to dicover its your half argue half idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want it to be patched!


----------



## magicksun (Dec 3, 2009)

thats true , the team do more  things in the Ap then the game jajaj


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yves said:
			
		

> meh, take it elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice way to introduce yourself to the boards, essentially telling everyone to "STFU" and "gimmie meh patch."

We're having a discussion on a discussion board about a topic directly related to this game, which has AP that has sparked conversation. You take it elsewhere, buddy. We'll call you when the patch is ready.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Yves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though very awesome way to introduce yourself still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah, just wait, there are a lot of AP checks on this game, the patch isn't going to be done in one night and if it is, it's going to be like the COP patch where people find more AP checks and they have to redo it again.


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

Back to the AP discussion.
If Ubisoft wants to spend all there money on AP on all there games, or there good-ish ones.
They will just run themself bankrupt eventually, and its not like us pirates care very much, i dont think it would be such a big loss if Ubisoft disappeared anyway.

Ill pirate when I want to pirate.
And for that guy that was complaining about us pirating, at the end of the day, if it werent for pirates, the people who create AP codes would be out of a job, magic, so there you go. Us pirates are giving people jobs, now shut it


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Back to the AP discussion.
> If Ubisoft wants to spend all there money on AP on all there games, or there good-ish ones.
> They will just run themself bankrupt eventually, and its not like us pirates care very much, *i dont think it would be such a big loss if Ubisoft disappeared anyway.*
> 
> ...



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

lol....
Now i feel bad for saying it, thanks Opium XD
Im not a fan of Ubisoft, im only looking forward to this game as i have NOTHING TO PLAAAAAY!
Assasains Creed means nothing to me, or splinter cell and i also hated C.O.P.
I expect to get flamed, but idk ~Flame on~

But i still stand by my last statement. Its true, we are giving them jobs. If there wasnt pirates, people wouldnt be hired to it it. Meaning higher unemployment blah blah blah


----------



## Yves (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha. well i went alittle overboard XP

ummm i saw on early post some dude said he patched about 240 or so "cheacks" (i dont know what are they x: ) and there are like 400+ cheacks. so the patch will be ready in like 1-2 days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i can survive that long, but after that... well... i dont think ill make it ;(
take care of my cat.


----------



## dobz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hired... Lolwut?


----------



## steirina (Dec 3, 2009)

It doesn't work on Edge with the 1.6 firmware either; you just get a black screen with music. I'm not surprised, having heard on how many other carts it doesn't work on. Good luck to those working on the patch. ~


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

dobz said:
			
		

> Hired... Lolwut?



Ummmm, Yeah? Hired?
You probably say Employed in England, So that might be why?
And you made THAT your 100th Post? XD Nice ~hi-fives~


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2009)

^the people hired to put in anti-piracy measures are most likely the game programmers anyway, so in actual fact pirates are diverting the game developer's time from working on the actual game. And even if they're new people hired just to do anti-piracy, I really doubt that offsets the jobs and money piracy takes away from game studios.

It's one thing to pirate games. It's another to make excuses about it. That goes for a lot of users on GBAtemp. Pirate games if that's what you want to, it's up to you. Just don't whine or make excuses about it.

People revoke their rights to whine when they pirate games instead of buy them. Just like how in the US you're an idiot if you whine about the president, when you didn't even take the effort to vote in the election.

That's what I think anyway.


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, thats cool XD, Trying to start up a discussion about it, but thats cool.
Consider my "whining" stopped XD

I just got pwnt by Opium >.>


----------



## Rayder (Dec 3, 2009)

The main reason they include AP in a game is to give the game some time on the shelves to sell.  Even a couple days can be too much for the "gotta have it now" crowd to wait for a fix.  Ubi's thought is that if the AP stops Zero Day piracy, then it did it's job.  At least then they have a few days for it to actually sell instead of everyone just downloading it for free.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'm literally wiping tears away from my eyes. Piracy creates jobs! That should have been Obama's platform for the 2008 election campaign.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, thats cool XD, Trying to start up a discussion about it, but thats cool.
> Consider my "whining" stopped XD
> 
> I just got pwnt by Opium >.>



*clink* *clink* *clink*

That's the sound of you digging a deeper grave. Just some friendly advice to stop.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, now that is a funny image


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, thats cool XD, Trying to start up a discussion about it, but thats cool.
> Consider my "whining" stopped XD
> 
> I just got pwnt by Opium >.>



There's nothing wrong with discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As Rayder said, the AP measures introduced are really to stop day one piracy. The AP measures will get cracked eventually, but hopefully for the company, a little while after it's been officially released. 

Games get leaked by people working in manufacturer and retail all the time, sometimes before release date. Companies lose a huge amount of money as the consumer thinks "well, I can get the game for free right now, or wait 3 days for release and pay for it". If it's a game they really want, they're probably going to want to play it asap.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 3, 2009)

for those so eager to try it, the game is so far confirmed working on :

- cards with clean mode support
- no$gba 2.6a

it changes from the oldies m&m 1st person games (i recall having a blast back to 90's on my genesis with one of those.. the 2nd or 3rd the cartridge was extra big with some fat yellow addon built in.. ahhh nostalgia!)

tough, changes can be good sometimes! i like this new gameplay ^^


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> The main reason they include AP in a game is to give the game some time on the shelves to sell.  Even a couple days can be too much for the "gotta have it now" crowd to wait for a fix.  Ubi's thought is that if the AP stops Zero Day piracy, then it did it's job.  At least then they have a few days for it to actually sell instead of everyone just downloading it for free.



QFT

Couldn't have been put better, really. Considering most companies count the first week or two of game sales as their main window of opportunity, yeah, a few days can make quite a difference.


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

With saying that those Opium, If a game is good enough for me, I will go buy it, I mean... Pokemon Soul Silver for example? I've played it to death, I have 150+ Hours on it, but I WILL be buying the actual game. I know other people have this attitude also, I see the point though XD, One day is better than No days. 

Im sitting on the fence with this game, and im eager to try it out, being bored Sucks >_>
Seems silly that people who work in a game store/retail and such would leak it O_O
I guess they still get paid for there job though, so what do they care i guess?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 3, 2009)

I tried Xenophobia's Might and Magic Rom and it didn't work, but I've already seen other websites that upload Roms already having the Might and Magic Rom...though, it doesn't end with a "(Xenophobia)." So, I'm guessing Xenophobia hasn't Cracked the Rom yet?

EDIT: Nvm, I read the NFO that came with the Rom too...They already noticed the Anti Piracy and they're working on it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I tried Xenophobia's Might and Magic Rom and it didn't work, but I've already seen other websites that upload Roms already having the Might and Magic Rom...though, it doesn't end with a "(Xenophobia)." So, I'm guessing Xenophobia hasn't Cracked the Rom yet?


Nope.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 3, 2009)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> for those so eager to try it, the game is so far confirmed working on :
> 
> - cards with clean mode support
> - no$gba 2.6a
> ...



I tried Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes on NO$GBA 2.6a...it didn't work. Somehow, it passed the "Black Screen" and went into Story Mode, but when it enters Story Mode and when the Female Elf finishes talking the game freezes (AP; as in you can hear the sound, but when you try to press buttons to pass the Talking, it doesn't work)


----------



## nellum (Dec 3, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



use no$zoomer add-on it's will help you pass AP


----------



## Matt0125 (Dec 3, 2009)

hesho said:
			
		

> for all ppl here who wanna buy the game just go buy it and leave the hard working hackers to hack the game here most of us are pirates we dont buy games so why dont u just all ppl say thank u to the hard working hackers and let it be


thaaaankyou hesho.  i dont like it when games have AP's but i wait it out and im glad that the hackers took their own time to hack a game for us that they didnt even have to.
Thanks hacker ppls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw i really like these argument discussions they r so entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im just throwing fuel on the fire


----------



## Ta11on (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm soooo happyyyy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It works perfectly on my SuperCard Ds One i. I have braggin' rights!

Oh yeah, and it's a real kick ass game. I can see where some people will hate it, but I'm lovin it so far. Not a deep RPG, it only has a few customization features that I know of so far. I have already played it for a few hours.


----------



## pakoito (Dec 3, 2009)

Any word in good old supercard SD? I can't see the "clean mode" stuff


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Dec 3, 2009)

so the latest cyclo firmware does not work?


----------



## Tanas (Dec 3, 2009)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> so the latest cyclo firmware does not work?


No it doesn work with the latest, it only appears to work on the scsd1.


----------



## r41ndr0p (Dec 3, 2009)

don't know if anyone else noticed, but "emo guy"... is called Fiona. and had brown hair at some point, according to the video on page 4.


----------



## cephalopoid (Dec 3, 2009)

r41ndr0p said:
			
		

> don't know if anyone else noticed, but "emo guy"... is called Fiona. and had brown hair at some point, according to the video on page 4.



Emo guy sounds like a cool dude.  Does he listen to City of Caterpillar and 1905, or his he into oldschool emo like Rites of Spring and Fugazi. /sarcasm.

Really . . . emo doesn't mean eyeliner and swept bangs - that is just a myth perpetuated by bro-dudes to justify their own doucheness.  You're not a bro-dude, are you?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you mad at Hot Topic for stealing the word emo from you?


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

cephalopoid said:
			
		

> r41ndr0p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude... If you bothered to read, About the 2nd or 3rd post or SOMEWHERE in this thread, someone refers to "Fiona" as the "Emo Guy" and he was mearly clearing this up and telling us who it is. And i think you would have noticed this if you read all the posts. Are you a emo? is that what it is? and your getting alittle upset about it? Emos are black haired people who slit there wrists cause they love pain. they think life isnt fair because they didnt gwet what they want and have a cry about it. Thats my opinion on emos anyway. Conformists ~Spits at the ground~ Disgusting (lol i sound like a douche).

All he was trying to do is clear up a poster who called a character on the front cover a emo guy. and i dont see why you said what you said in response.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> cephalopoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, are you going to cry?  What is up with everybody PMSing on a board about DS games?


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

Im not going to cry XD
I am getting sick of people posting before they read everything though >_>
Nice Avatar btw lol
Is there actually people WORKING on a patch for this?
Cause ive heard ALOT of talk about there being MASS amounts of Checks etc
But no one posting of if they have had any results?


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 3, 2009)

I´ve been playing it last night on my ncard clone. The game is pretty awesome. I think the reason it works is that this card doesn´t save to the card directly. The save gets stored on the memory chip and gets copied over when you restart the DS. This means less patching is needed to get a game to run. GTA Chinatown Wars for instance also ran on my ncard-clone before anyone else could play it.

I'm not very far into the game yet, but my impressions so far are very positive. The story is compelling but it doesn't bore you with loads of text. The next battle is always around the corner. The battles are strategic and fun. There's a leveling systems for all your units in the game, so you constantly feel like you're improving. You also constantly get new units to play with. At the same time the game isn't unnecessarily complex; stats are very basic things like attack and defense. 

It's a lot like Puzzle Quest in my opinion. You'll get addicted to this in no time. I hope you guys won't have to wait for a patch for too long


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> I´ve been playing it last night on my ncard clone. The game is pretty awesome. I think the reason it works is that this card doesn´t save to the card directly. The save gets stored on the memory chip and gets copied over when you restart the DS. This means less patching is needed to get a game to run. GTA Chinatown Wars for instance also ran on my ncard-clone before anyone else could play it.
> 
> I'm not very far into the game yet, but my impressions so far are very positive. The story is compelling but it doesn't bore you with loads of text. The next battle is always around the corner. The battles are strategic and fun. There's a leveling systems for all your units in the game, so you constantly feel like you're improving. You also constantly get new units to play with. At the same time the game isn't unnecessarily complex; stats are very basic things like attack and defense.
> 
> It's a lot like Puzzle Quest in my opinion. You'll get addicted to this in no time. I hope you guys won't have to wait for a patch for too long



I am definitely jealous here.  The next flash cart I purchase will not be a mainstream one like M3Real because those are the ones who seemingly get hit the hardest by AP.  
It's been awhile since AP has really annoyed me (not since GTA), but as it stands I really want to play this one.  Oh well, good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 3, 2009)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> I´ve been playing it last night on my ncard clone. The game is pretty awesome. I think the reason it works is that this card doesn´t save to the card directly. The save gets stored on the memory chip and gets copied over when you restart the DS. This means less patching is needed to get a game to run. GTA Chinatown Wars for instance also ran on my ncard-clone before anyone else could play it.


Yeah. This mode has a name : clean mode.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

From the Zelda Spirits Track ROM NFO:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Might & Magic crack is on the way just being tested fully this time!



http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-nfo/image.php?gt5740


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 3, 2009)

That crack can't come fast enough! I just tried ordering this game from three different sites...one wouldn't ship overseas, one still only had it on pre-order, and the last charged nearly $30 for the shipping (more than the game!). I wouldn't have a problem waiting for that pre-order if I had the game to keep me busy


----------



## Yves (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> From the Zelda Spirits Track ROM NFO:
> 
> *
> 
> ...




omg O:
meaning?


----------



## oni222 (Dec 3, 2009)

watch the replies here die out fast now that the new zelda game is released!


----------



## Tonyzrage (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting patiently for this game. I'm counting on our friendly neighbourhood hackers ^^


----------



## gramin (Dec 3, 2009)

I certainly hope they don't give up on cracking this game. I don't give a damn about Zelda since I haven't even played the first one on DS yet.

Give me Might.

Give me Magic!


----------



## Yves (Dec 3, 2009)

gramin said:
			
		

> I certainly hope they don't give up on cracking this game. I don't give a damn about Zelda since I haven't even played the first one on DS yet.
> 
> Give me Might.
> 
> Give me Magic!



Give me a break.

in times like this i regret i dont know how to hack and cant help the guys hack it faster


----------



## eife (Dec 3, 2009)

Yves said:
			
		

> gramin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give me a kitkat?

sorry, i'm out....

anyway, i'm waiting for this one too, before Zelda...


----------



## Yves (Dec 3, 2009)

eife said:
			
		

> Yves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well **** zelda. i didnt like PH anyhow ":|
lucky for me i get to play fighting fantazy the warlock from firetop MT.
amazing game, pure awesomeness


----------



## eife (Dec 3, 2009)

what is it with all this moderation???

can't we talk on a topic??? on a forum?

my previous comment was maybe a little "off topic" (more like useless chitchat to me but...), but it was :

1 : about the game 
2 : not against the rules of this forum...

so WTF? (i'm not looking to argue, i'd just like to understand with rational explanations...)


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

eife said:
			
		

> what is it with all this moderation???
> 
> can't we talk on a topic??? on a forum?
> 
> ...



Now I'm going off topic, but yeah I agree with you.  The mods here need to chill out.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

in the nfo for zelda.. they state that they have a fix for might and magic.. and that they are testing it now before releasing it very soon


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes I'm hoping this gets fixed soon.  I'd much rather play this than Zelda, I'll tell you I can hardly stand that all-stylus control scheme.

Oh shit, it's not like that for this game is it?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

wheres this fix by xpa that they promised? why dont they release the fix and let us test it for them


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> wheres this fix by xpa that they promised? why dont they release the fix and let us test it for them



Because Xenophobia doesn't want a bunch of hate mail and bitching if the patch doesn't work. Be patient, for Christ's sake.

Anyway, between a fix for this and Zelda, I'm surprised how well the servers are holding up. Nice work, Costello!


----------



## Tonyzrage (Dec 3, 2009)

Indeed, while some people would be happy to be able to test it, most of them wouldn't understand that it's not a final version, though I got to say I hope he has the time to finish testing it before tomorrow, since I've got a long travel to do and playing this would be enjoyable ^^


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2009)

Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA




awesome!!! thank you XPA..... WOOO HOOOO !!!!

cant find it anywhere tho.. any links.. if its allowed that is

thanks


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2009)

http://thug.gbatemp.net/thug/Might_and_Mag...ACK_NDS-XPA.rar
Temp URL until I upload to filetrip.


----------



## Chaotik (Dec 3, 2009)

AWESOME! I couldn't care less about Zelda ... I have to say I hate "toon Link"... Adult Link all the way.

Thanks, XPA.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 3, 2009)

Mirror: http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmz52yuj2a


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> http://thug.gbatemp.net/thug/Might_and_Mag...ACK_NDS-XPA.rar
> Temp URL until I upload to filetrip.




thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much m8!!
helps to ease the pain while i wait for zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope zelda is next on XPA list


----------



## Spongeroberto (Dec 3, 2009)

That was bloody fast!!!

Cheers man!


----------



## Chaotik (Dec 3, 2009)

Xenophobia really likes to add "intro" screens, uh? :3


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA Patch is out for all who cares.
Downloading now, will upload to Rapidshare and Megaupload when done.
EDIT: Rapidshare Mirror.
EDIT2: MegaUpload Mirror.

Enjoy.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA Patch is out for all who cares.
> Downloading now, will upload to Rapidshare and Megaupload when done.
> EDIT: Rapidshare Mirror.
> EDIT2: MegaUpload Mirror.
> ...



Very cool. Many thanks for the update and links.


----------



## Tonyzrage (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Avallon (Dec 3, 2009)

How do I apply the patch?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Read the NFO file inside the download.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Doesn't work for me when I drop the ROM on the batch file.


----------



## Fosya117 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Just pm me for link to already patched rom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## Avallon (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks... didn't realize I could open that file with notepad.


----------



## oni222 (Dec 3, 2009)

Good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 patching mine now!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 3, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Doesn't work for me when I drop the ROM on the batch file.



you have to rename your rom xpa-mmch.nds then double click on the batch file


----------



## Chaotik (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't forget to rename the rom, guys.

Also, Anwen sure looks different from her usual self :3


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 3, 2009)

haha just mentioned that =P


----------



## charlieja82 (Dec 3, 2009)

Heroes of might and magic-clash of heroes
Here is a pre-patched ready to go rom for you guyz! Enjoy!!
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ijoy5odmgno/...of%20Heroes.zip


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 3, 2009)

roms not allowed on gbatemp


----------



## regnad (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA Patch is out for all who cares.
> Downloading now, will upload to Rapidshare and Megaupload when done.
> EDIT: Rapidshare Mirror.
> EDIT2: MegaUpload Mirror.
> ...



BOTH of these are now unavailable.

Can someone re-up it or put it somewhere else? Despite mighty searching, I have failed to locate another working mirror for this.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

Very awesome Xenophobia!  Playing it now, I can't thank you guys enough for the time you put into this!


----------



## damon666 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for another one XPA ... M3 real with latest firmware .

now zelda next in the line , go xpa go


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MegaUpload is still up.
New Rapidshare link.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey buddy, try this one: Hotfile
It's rar'd and password protected, the password is: afterpre.com (sorry for the link, it's the password!  You can delete this post if it somehow violates some terms)

I don't know how much they'd like me giving away their link, but it works.


----------



## regnad (Dec 3, 2009)

I found that one too.

It has no readme file or any other instructions in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What should I do?


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool, it's up
I just finished downloading it and I don't know how to use the patch?
Keeps saying the the file is expected to be a certain length
Please help


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> I found that one too.
> 
> It has no readme file or any other instructions in it!
> 
> ...


Read the NFO inside the download i listed. It explains how to patch the clean ROM.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

I am unable to read the NFO file, is says it corrupt. Could some one please help me?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> I am unable to read the NFO file, is says it corrupt. Could some one please help me?


Are you using Notepad to view it?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Totally worth the wait, and a shout out to those folks who worked on patching it. Many thanks!


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 3, 2009)

I loaded it up to the save select screen fine on a DSTT running the latest unofficial firmware.

I must say: I do enjoy the Xenephobia splash screens.  Maybe not this one in particular because it looks a little cheap with the MS Paint edit of Super Mario World, but if it's cool it reminds me of the kind we used to see on SNES and Genesis roms.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, is just show the title of the nds game.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

The nfo.nfo file?


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, I was able to read the NFO file, now It won't patch, I keeps saying "xdelta.exe: expected from file (xpa-mmch.nds) of length 333554432"


----------



## asdf (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down again.


----------



## rafferty_shaun (Dec 3, 2009)

Applied the patch but I still get a black screen on Ysmenu


----------



## lad_cali (Dec 3, 2009)

rafferty_shaun said:
			
		

> Applied the patch but I still get a black screen on Ysmenu



the patch will created a patch rom called ''xpa-mmch-cracked.nds'' (about 24 Mb size), if you don't have this rom, you didn't apply the patch correctly.  It work for me on Ak2i, AKAIO 1.5.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

okay, I don't know if this is my PC or the rom but is the file size of the original NDS suppose to 32 or 23.6?


----------



## lad_cali (Dec 3, 2009)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> okay, I don't know if this is my PC or the rom but is the file size of the original NDS suppose to 32 or 23.6?



original-rom is 32 Mb, the patch-rom size is 23.7 Mb.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

okay, well, something weird is going on, the rom file will say it is 32 but then it will say 23.6. I don't know what is going, some one please help.


----------



## lad_cali (Dec 3, 2009)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> okay, well, something weird is going on, the rom file will say it is 32 but then it will say 23.6. I don't know what is going, some one please help.



What rom are you talking about? There will be 2 roms, one is a clean-rom named "xpa-mmch.nds" and another one is "xpa-mmch-cracked.nds" (supposed you didn't changed the names after patch).  The clean-rom (xpa-mmch.nds) is 32 mb, the patched-rom (xpa-mmch-cracked.nds) is 23.7Mb (as in my comp).  Forget about the "xpa-mmch.nds", just copy the "xpa-mmch-cracked.nds" into your flashcard and play it.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 3, 2009)

okay, found the problem, some how, my rom trimmer was automatically trimming my roms.


----------



## wellrested (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, so. I have used similar patching techniques before, using my ancient windows PC. Alas, the dinosaur has finally given up the ghost... is there any way to do this on my mac? I've been looking for pre-patched rom tracker files, but have had no luck.

Either way, all hail Xeno.
~

Edit: Found a site that offers pre-patched roms. Just needed a little more Googling. Is it ok to post such sites here (i.e., the general site, not the specific URL)?


----------



## Chanser (Dec 4, 2009)

Upped on FileTrip: *AP Fix*


----------



## swornsecrets (Dec 4, 2009)

cool now i can move this over to one of my other cards


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyway, now that I can actually play it, my impressions:

- It's addictive. Not the fatally addictive Puzzle Quest: CotW, but still damn addictive
- A great mixture of turn based RPG, strategy, and puzzling. It takes a lot of thinking and plotting to get the best way to win.
- RPG aspects aren't exactly deep, but it's much more of a puzzle game anyway.
- WHO THE FUCK CARES IF IT'S A CRITTER CRUNCH RIP OFF OR WHATEVER YOU GUYS ARE SAYING? If it's fun, it's fun. Puzzle Quest was a rip-off of Bejeweled, oh the horror!
- For those of you having trouble patching it, you have to name it xpa-mmch.nds first.
- Overall, excellent game, a must have or a must try.


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyway, now that I can actually play it, my impressions:
> 
> - It's addictive. Not the fatally addictive Puzzle Quest: CotW, but still damn addictive
> - A great mixture of turn based RPG, strategy, and puzzling. It takes a lot of thinking and plotting to get the best way to win.
> ...




The team who made this game also made Critter Crunch, so I don't think anyone can call it a ripoff. Was Wings a Beatles ripoff? No, they sucked. Man they sucked. Anyway, I'm hoping this is the game I've wanted to play every since Puzzle Quest's cheating AI caused me to return the game I loved. Galactrix and Puzzle Kingdoms could have both been amazing if they had actually tested them properly and/or listened to feedback.


----------



## outgum (Dec 4, 2009)

Downloading patch now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finally a game to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Can i get a link to a patcher to apply it XD


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2009)

To sum up in a word: Excellent.

There's nothing about this game so far I think I could knock. The battles are just so satisfying.


----------



## patrickbrown3000 (Dec 4, 2009)

OK i need help
i really dont know what im doing
i always seem to have a problem with patching my games.
most of the time i wait for something to be released in the cheat database
but i want to know what im doing wrong
i get an error message saying that mmch.crack.nds cant be found


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Dec 4, 2009)

patrickbrown3000 said:
			
		

> OK i need help
> i really dont know what im doing
> i always seem to have a problem with patching my games.
> most of the time i wait for something to be released in the cheat database
> ...



rename the file to xpa-mmch.nds


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 4, 2009)

This game is actually very fun!! I'm only in the beginning, but the battle system has got me hooked!


----------



## Doc.X (Dec 4, 2009)

Not that i dont appreciate the xpa patch but is there a way to apply the patch on my own OR get rid of the Splash screen .... it kinda annoys me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 4, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> This game is actually very fun!! I'm only in the beginning, but the battle system has got me hooked!



Agreed.  Once I got it patched and running I played it for several hours straight yesterday.  Very good game and worth the wait!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get the single-card multiplayer to work? I tried it with a couple of DSes, but the one DS didn't detect the game, and the host DS just sat on the selection screen.


----------



## gramin (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't with a cracked ROM and a Clean ROM using Akio's latest loader file.

The Client DS gets to a white Nintendo screen and hangs, with the Host DS reporting a wi-fi error.

Be nice to get this going so I can play a little MP with my GF and get her interested in the game to buy it


----------



## Yves (Dec 4, 2009)

the game is just how i tought it would be!
amazingly good.
cant stop playing it!
so good! DDDDD

and deep!


----------



## querly (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello everybody I've got problem with patching but at least I've done it, I rename clean rom to xpa-mmch.nds like you say, then start .bat file and it didn't work,  then I change rom name to xpa-mmch   without .nds and it's working. 
Thank you very much I'm going to play


----------



## updowners (Dec 4, 2009)

.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 5, 2009)

i'd rather get a patched version from torrent its much less troublesome tht way
screenies for whoever reaches this page


Spoiler















nice game gotta try it out (or atleast get it for now)


----------



## jerbz (Dec 5, 2009)

This game is surpising the hell out of me..

i really enjoy the battle system.
its fun.

im glad i went for it 
to think i almost didnt.
haha


----------



## hrm316 (Dec 5, 2009)

Guys I lost my save file. I was in the beginning of chapter 3 (spider legs, broken times, ...puzzle). Can anyone please help me and provide me with a save file?


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 5, 2009)

hrm316 said:
			
		

> Guys I lost my save file. I was in the beginning of chapter 3 (spider legs, broken times, ...puzzle). Can anyone please help me and provide me with a save file?



I can: http://www.mediafire.com/?mthi04elnmn

I'm at the end of the Godric chapter, just about to battle Carlyle (I haven't been able to beat him yet) so you'll have to redo that boss fight.  I've completed all the Puzzle battles except for the last one in this chapter because it was too difficult.  I've also captured all the bounties available up to this point and unlocked all of the fighters.

EDIT: You probably already know but make sure you rename my .sav file to mimic whatever your ROM file is saved as.

Example: If your ROM is named 4492_Might_&_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA.nds you'll need to change the name of my .sav to 4492_Might_&_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA.sav


----------



## hrm316 (Dec 5, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> hrm316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man, I really don't know how to thank you. It works great, and wow you unlocked some great units too. You are such a great help and a great gamer too. Thanks.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 5, 2009)

hrm316 said:
			
		

> Necromanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, just glad I could help out.


----------



## Belloch (Dec 6, 2009)

querly said:
			
		

> Hello everybody I've got problem with patching but at least I've done it, I rename clean rom to xpa-mmch.nds like you say, then start .bat file and it didn't work,  then I change rom name to xpa-mmch   without .nds and it's working.
> Thank you very much I'm going to play


I've got the same problem but that doesn't work for me. Any other tricks?
Oh yeah. How is the game supposed to not work. For me the roms I try work up to the beginning of the prologue campaign. The game just stops moving forward during Anwens and that other guys dialogue.


----------



## stryder007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok. So I am completely lost so please forgive the "noobness" of my query.

1. What is the exact file name of the file AND the crack file for it that that I should have?
2. What is the process to go about changing/cracking the file?

The process of installing on the card itself I am rather clear on, just need to know the process prior to that for this specific game.
If there is some sort of website that could alswer these questions for me that I can be referred to that would be great also!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 6, 2009)

Read the nfo file that comes with the crack, it explains exactly how to crack it.

Anyway, this game is awesome, hope people don't overlook it because it appeared at the same time as Zelda.  I've not even started Spirit Tracks yet because I can't stop playing Might and Magic.


----------



## Belloch (Dec 6, 2009)

Alright. Figured the problem.

You see, the crack and .bat files are xpa-mmck, but the rom itself has to be xpa-mmch. Notice the the last letter.
I don't understand why it's got to be like that though.

The game didn't work on no$gba so DeSmuME'd. Hoorj!


----------



## cosmiccow (Dec 6, 2009)

I even have more fun with this right now than Spirit Tracks. And I have to say, I enjoyed Phantom Hourglass a lot back then.


----------



## stryder007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Whenever I try to unzip the xpa-mmch.rar file that contains the uncracked .nds file it asks me to insert a disk and won't unzip it. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 6, 2009)

First impressions: (I played through the Tutorials first, not knowing they were part of the storyline, then played up until the first demon in the hidden grotto)

Might & Magic - Clash of Heroes might be my new favorite DS game.  I love the art style, I definitely loved the fact that you can play it with the buttons or the stylus, everything works incredibly well.  The actual battles are deep yet still addictive in the puzzle genre way.

The only problems I see so far is the storyline seems to be deathly serious all the time.  If there were some levity or even if the game was tongue-in-cheek to go with the new battle system, it would probably make it just that much more addictive.

As it is, it's pretty good and I can definitely see this being a sleeper DS hit of the Holiday season.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 6, 2009)

Some of these Puzzle Battles drive me insane!  They get so impossibly hard and there's no walkthroughs or guides on the net yet... that sucks.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 7, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> Some of these Puzzle Battles drive me insane!  They get so impossibly hard and there's no walkthroughs or guides on the net yet... that sucks.


You can always use that thing inside your skull...What was it called again? Your brain?
Just kidding! If you're looking for some guides, you can check out the gamefaqs forum for this game. They have a few of the puzzle solutions posted in threads.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 7, 2009)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> I even have more fun with this right now than Spirit Tracks.



same for me, i'm liking this game


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 7, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Necromanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been checking gamefaqs the last couple of days to see if anyone posted any guides, although I never thought to check the forum.  They do have a few posted but not where I'm at.  

Thanks for the suggestion, I guess I'll just keep checking there


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 8, 2009)

how is this not on usenet yet? someone post it up pls

edit:scratch that, binsearch sucks, i want newzleech back


----------



## Yves (Dec 8, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is extremly hard and somewhat iiiiimmmmmmpppppoooossssiiiiiibbbbbbllllleeeee to make a guide for this game battles. since the battle sprad is random from time to time , the only thing a guide can give you is advice on units that's good for bosses, but basicly since this game is nearly perfectly balanced it doesnt mattar what unit u use, as long you know how to use it, where and when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*(tho an angel is always good thing to use aginst your opp XP)*


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2009)

stryder007 said:
			
		

> Whenever I try to unzip the xpa-mmch.rar file that contains the uncracked .nds file it asks me to insert a disk and won't unzip it. Where am I going wrong?



Sounds like you've got a multi-part rar file and haven't got all the parts.  If you've got one rar with a load of files in it, make sure you etract them all to a folder before opening the xpa-mmch.rar file.


----------



## sorryman105 (Dec 8, 2009)

*edit*

Has anyone got it to work patched on no$gba?


----------



## FlameTakuya (Dec 10, 2009)

Followed the instructions on the patch that came with the rom, but it doesn't run on my R4 1.18. Am I doing something wrong?

Yes I did rename it to xpa-mmch, and the patch said it was successful. I can't seem to figure out why it still isn't working.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2009)

acekard users dont need a patch right?


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 10, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> acekard users dont need a patch right?



Shouldn't have to.  Neither should users of the new TTMENU.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 16, 2009)

patched game working perfectly with G6 Lite..trim rom, force R/W
wonderful, addictive, gameplay...one of my favorites for 2009!


----------



## brissmas (Dec 16, 2009)

Gonna have to try this one looks awesome!


----------



## Snch3j1b (Dec 17, 2009)

No single-card play. Bummer.

Fantastic game nonetheless.


----------



## 5% (Dec 17, 2009)

this game lacks wifi...why!!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2009)

asterion said:
			
		

> this game lacks wifi...why!!


It might your card, anyone have a hard copy to test this?


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 17, 2009)

i've been playing this since its release, what a great game, very addictive


----------



## Callick (Dec 19, 2009)

Still having issues with this on my Cyclo - new firmware with stealth mode and even a properly modified backup. Any ideas? The game goes to a black screen with music just after beating the tutorial battle EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## PuddingSenator (Dec 20, 2009)

Callick said:
			
		

> Still having issues with this on my Cyclo - new firmware with stealth mode and even a properly modified backup. Any ideas? The game goes to a black screen with music just after beating the tutorial battle EVERY SINGLE TIME.



I had the same problem you had whenever trying to get it to run in stealth mode, patched or unpatched.  I was able to get it to run on Cyclo with the new firmware after patching it and holding Start while selecting it so that it runs without stealth mode enabled.


----------



## eSPy (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmm..im guessing that if Cyclo is having problems, then so will my Edge.  anyone got it working on EDGE?


----------



## rhys0564 (Mar 13, 2010)

OK I KNOW HOW TO DO THIS IT IS VERY SIMPLE!!!!

ok u can download the game and patch at romulation.net
(patch come with game)
OK
now extract the patch and game on desctop
now rename the rom xpa-mmch                              make sure there is no .nds at the end
and select each of the patches AND PATCH IT 
TADA U HAVE A NEW PACHED ROM ON YOUR DEKTOP YAY


----------

